# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  درخواست  tpng

## t0r1st

سلام دوستان کسی کامپوننت tpng برا دلفی 7 داره باتشکر

----------

